# Week 12 Game Thread



## bball2223

Georgetown beat Louisville 62-59. They are going to need to rebuild big-time next year without Wright/Freeman.


----------



## bball2223

Texas up 43-17 against Texas A&M on the road. Texas may be the best team in the country, they are so damn talented at every position.


----------



## HB

Yeah Texas looks legit.


----------



## zagsfan20

bball2223 said:


> Texas up 43-17 against Texas A&M on the road. Texas may be the best team in the country, they are so damn talented at every position.


...and they have size to matchup with Sullinger.


----------



## Rather Unique

That Texas defense is ferocious..thing of beauty really and the reason why they're so good right now. I'm not completely sold on their offense, Hamilton can still be a little trigger happy and take bad shots, and J'Covan Brown although he's gotten much better still makes a bonehead play or two. 

That kind of stuff can trip you up in the tourney but they are definitely hitting their stride, and if they keep this Defense up, they're National Champ contenders for sure.


----------



## bpurc22

Purdue travels to Wisconsin tonight, I'm feeling a big Wisconsin win


----------



## Nimreitz

Badgers up 8 at the half. Wish I could watch the game, but thanks to the Justice Department's crackdown today I can't. **** them.


----------



## bpurc22

"Ask anyone, they will tell you that Bo Ryan is a top ten, if not top five, coach in America." - the ESPN announcer for the game. lol Nimreitz there we go

Wisconsin has pulled away late in the 1st half with actual offense. Purdue is just chucking up bad shots with no offense. But then again, isn't that what Wisconsin does at home?


----------



## bball2223

Johnson with the easy flush and Ryne Smith with the 3 off the turnover. 1 point ball game.


----------



## Nimreitz

bpurc22 said:


> Wisconsin has pulled away late in the 1st half with actual offense. Purdue is just chucking up bad shots with no offense. But then again, isn't that what Wisconsin does at home?


Yeah, but last I heard from Twitter, there wasn't really anyone in the Kohl Center because of the weather.

EDIT: And the argument about how you need a Title to validate your elite status as a coach... in the NFL, maybe, in college football perhaps, but college basketball is a random game because of all the long shots. Not only that, but Titles can be won by luck or an average coach can win one if he has a great team (Jim Harrick or maybe Tarkanian). Not to mention there are 320+ teams in D1 now. I just don't think that's necessarily a valid argument. If you want to use that to judge a coach at one of the Big Six schools, then I might agree, but not someone at Wisconsin or Stanford or wherever.


----------



## Nimreitz

Good show by the role players for Wisconsin tonight to end up with the 66-59 win over Purdue in front of an empty Kohl Center.


----------



## zagsfan20

I don't think Tarkanian was an average coach.


----------



## HB

Crow pie is being served courtesy of Harrison Barnes. Back to back 20 plus point games. Played really well in his last five.


----------



## Drewbs

UNC just took BC to the woodshed on the road.

Nothing like bad NC State defense to break a guy out of his slump. Thank you Sidney Lowe.

When UNC plays up to their potential they are very dangerous.


----------



## bball2223

Good win tonight. If we keep this up we can play with Duke. Barnes is really turning it around.


----------



## Drewbs

What I want to see is consistency, tonight was the first time that Barnes and Bullock looked like top players in their class, and Henson i s starting to look like a top player in his class. This team would be very good next year if the core stays intact, add McAdoo and Hairston, and they're a title contender.


----------



## Nimreitz

BC is the #75 team according to kenpom. Nice win, but keep it in perspective. #75 last year was 19-16 Cincy who got crushed by Dayton in the NIT second round.


----------



## Rather Unique

Good win for UNC to build some momentum and confidence for the stretch run in the ACC. However, BC's defense is beyond horrendous so I wouldn't get over-hyped. But it is nice to see Barnes and the rest of the Heels playing better. and with the ACC in it's DOWN year they're in prime position to end strong..

Jajuan Johnson's random ass jumper with 1:30 left lost Purdue that game. WTF was that? the offense in crunch time was not good. Good win for Wisconsin, Evans came up big tonight.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Nimreitz said:


> BC is the #75 team according to kenpom. Nice win, but keep it in perspective. #75 last year was 19-16 Cincy who got crushed by Dayton in the NIT second round.


I dunno, generally could be the first positive thing to happen for UNC since the Kentucky win. Think about the rest of ACC play...

Very close home win vs Va Tech team that had 5 1/2 healthy players by the end of the game. 
Destroyed on the road by the even more awful than usual Ga Tech. 
Close home win vs Clemson (was a lot closer than final score indicated)
Close road win vs last place Miami
Home win over an NC State team that has clearly given up. 

A road win over BC doesn't mean they should order the Final Four banner, but it is the first win you can look at and say, "that is a good showing." The schedule gets a lot tougher down the stretch, but at least now we have something to point to.


----------



## BlueBaron

I'm wishing the rest of UK's games were at home. Can't win on the road for ****!


----------



## HB

The team some of you call the best in the country was taken to the wire by UNC. When UNC plays its best, they are one of the top teams in the league. Barnes and Bullock werent even playing that well when they faced Texas.


----------



## Rather Unique

BlueBaron said:


> I'm wishing the rest of UK's games were at home. Can't win on the road for ****!


Don't worry BB, you'll pick one up at Gainesville this Saturday, unfortunately.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> The team some of you call the best in the country was taken to the wire by UNC. When UNC plays its best, they are one of the top teams in the league. Barnes and Bullock werent even playing that well when they faced Texas.


I think literally everybody is saying tOSU is the best team in the country.


----------



## FSH

The reason Syracuse won today they had a center that did something on defense Moussa Keita 11 Rebounds 2 Block 6 Steals


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> I think literally everybody is saying tOSU is the best team in the country.


I dunno man, Texas looks pretty damn good.


----------



## bpurc22

Villanova 75, Marquette 70

I was at this game, it was very disappointing (especially the first half). The only two people wearing Marquette gear, this random guy and I talked at halftime about their woes hahaha. Well anyway, Villanova still doesn't impress me. Stokes just fires threes at an inefficient rate, Fisher is still eh with the ball, Waynes was exposed on defense, and Yarou was about the only guy who I was really impressed with.

And Marquette is a tourney team, but one that will give most teams fits. They could have won that game today even though they missed a ton of wide open shots in the 1st half.


----------



## BlueBaron

OSU is obviously the best team with Pitt right behind, IMO.


----------



## Nimreitz

Sparty just lost to Iowa by 20 points.


----------



## Rather Unique

OUCH. Things are not looking good for Sparty. They have a tough stretch in the Big 10 coming up too. They might just have to win the Big 10 tourney to get in...

Cuse's defense was good and active tonight. FSH, Keita did play well, and if he can clean the glass and keep active on D that would really help, because Fab Melo ain't getting it done. Cuse NEEDS that defense to be effective, they're at their best getting some run-outs and pushing the pace a little more, adding to their half-court O. They've played at a slower pace this year than last, and it's because of the D. 

UCONN just ran into a bad match-up. They don't have a big to work the middle of that zone, and that zone limits Kemba's driving to the bucket, as well as making him swing the ball around way too much. If i were to coach against UCONN this yr, i'd throw some 2-3 at em too.


----------



## FSH

Yah Fab Melo is useless...With Keita showing that right now he is the better player then Melo and with Doshante Riley and Rakeem Christmas coming in i just dont see where Fab Melo fits next year


----------



## bball2223

BlueBaron said:


> OSU is obviously the best team with Pitt right behind, IMO.


I don't see Pitt over Texas. Texas has better depth, is better defensively and has the type of talent that gives Pitt fits. Pitt is definitely top 5 though.


----------



## Drewbs

HB said:


> The team some of you call the best in the country was taken to the wire by UNC. When UNC plays its best, they are one of the top teams in the league. Barnes and Bullock werent even playing that well when they faced Texas.


UNC could very easily be 19-2 right now. Those early losses against Minnesota and Vandy really hurt and we were very bad to start the season, it's not really a stretch to think that we would wipe the floor with both teams right now. The Texas loss really hurt, to lose at the buzzer on a Cory Joseph prayer after playing the team tough all game... smh... either way, when we play like we did against BC, we can compete with any team in the country. OSU included imo. I think we have the front court that would drive OSU crazy.

Big game against FSU though, time to see what Harrison Barnes is really made of.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

FSH said:


> Yah Fab Melo is useless...With Keita showing that right now he is the better player then Melo and with Doshante Riley and Rakeem Christmas coming in i just dont see where Fab Melo fits next year


Riley was pretty useless last year, and Rak may be as overrated as Fab coming in next year. Fab will still be able to get 15 minutes a game next year.


----------



## Nimreitz

Larry Drew leaves the Heels. Thought this was an interesting article

http://www1.draftexpress.com/article/Bloodlines-Run-Strong-at-Timberwolves-Shootout-1509/dleague.php

Scroll to "Taylor, Battle shine in upset win over Taft"


----------



## HB

Something's up, Stephenson, The Wear Twins and now Drew. Thankfully none of these guys were or are 'star' players, but still if you are a recruit, you gotta wonder why so many players are transferring out of such a storied program.


----------



## Drewbs

HB said:


> Something's up, Stephenson, The Wear Twins and now Drew. Thankfully none of these guys were or are 'star' players, but still if you are a recruit, you gotta wonder why so many players are transferring out of such a storied program.


Stephenson transferred home because of an illness in his family. The Wears transferred out because of playing time. Larry Drew is a victim of circumstances, high expectations and the unfortunate problem of simply not being very good (or at least a starting caliber PG at an elite ACC school).

I will say this though, Larry himself was well-liked by his teammates and he was playing well off the bench and showing great effort. But anyone who has been keeping up with this program the last two years knows what was wrong and what the problem was/is. This really should be a non-issue to recruits because anyone who has known the situation with Drew should understand, but in reality, it's going to affect our recruiting and that is really disappointing.

College basketball sure is different now than it was when I first started watching it.

Oh to make matters worse, James McCants and Rashad McCants are now going ape **** on Facebook. Awesome day for UNC basketball.


----------



## Nimreitz

It won't impact your recruiting at all. There's no coach in America who would rather get on a plane and watch a ****ty high school game instead of game plan for Wake Forest like Roy Williams.

Roy is chasing some sort of recruiting dragon, when he needs to tone it down and coach up the guys who are actually on the team. His disturbing obsession with 16 year olds is the biggest problem with the program.


----------



## Drewbs

Forgive if I am wrong, but did Roy Williams not just win 2 national titles in the last 6 years? Are the Tar Heels not 6-1 in ACC play, winning 9 of their last 10 and currently in the top 20 for Kenpom and RPI?

Yes, obviously Roy Williams never coaches his team...


----------



## HB

If there's any season Roy has proved his mettle its this one. 2 abrupt transfers before the season started with no way to properly recruit for the position. Then the starting point decides to transfer in the middle of the season. Yet the team is probably going to win 20 plus games and are looking much better. You can tell a lot about a team when adversity shows up. Ole Roy is the perfect coach for the UNC job. Tell Bo to start winning national titles Nimreitz.

As for Rashard, lol Roy didn't coach him out of the league, Roy got him in there.


----------



## HB

Ohio state is scary good by the way


----------



## Bubbles

MSU got their **** handed to them by Bucky.


----------



## Drewbs

UNC just rocked FSU. Marshall straight up tore them apart. 16 assist w/ 3 turnovers.


----------



## Nimreitz

Quite Frankly said:


> MSU got their **** handed to them by Bucky.







No but seriously, that was a **** kicking. Still can't believe we choked away the game in East Lansing. ****ing Rob Wilson.

And how about Jordan Taylor with 30 points 6 assists and only 1 turnover.


----------



## HB

The Duke game next week looks mighty interesting now.


----------



## bball2223

Definitely. Kendall Marshall is the truth man, he can really pass the ball. Roy needs to learn from this, no more west coast guards, just get a couple PG's from the DMV area. Those kids are always terrors in his system (Lawson and now Marshall).

Even Strickland is starting to get it. He is way too fast to be as passive as he has been. Go to the rim young man, there aren't many who are quick enough to stay in front of you.


----------



## Drewbs

I think it was just a matter of time... UNC has gotten better at an exponential rate since Marshall started playing big minutes. They haven't looked this good since 2009. Just obliterated one of the nation's top defenses... and this is a team that earlier on looked like we couldn't score to save our lives against Illinois, Vandy and Minnesota. Harrison Barnes is coming around and Henson is starting to look like the player that he was projected to be.

Keep improving and what team will want a piece of these guys come tourney time? This was definitely a statement game for UNC.

Just need Henson and Barnes to return next year and what a team we will have in Chapel Hill with McAdoo and Hairston added to the fold.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah I can't ignore UNC after this performance. They look dangerous.


----------



## Drewbs

That Georgia Tech shellacking also might have been the best thing to happen to Harrison Barnes.

Since GT...

19 ppg, 6 rpg, 52% from the field, 43% from 3, including 17 and 10 today against the #2 rated defense in the nation. Jay Bilas and Dave Telep are looking very smart right now.


----------



## Nimreitz

Drewbs said:


> 19 ppg, 6 rpg, 52% from the field, 43% from 3, including 17 and 10 today against the #2 rated defense in the nation. Jay Bilas and Dave Telep are looking very smart right now.


Come on man, First Team All American? Henson's the best player on UNC, and he's not an All American.


----------



## HB

Henson is our best defensive player.


----------



## Drewbs

Nimreitz said:


> Come on man, First Team All American? Henson's the best player on UNC, and he's not an All American.


Def not 1st team all american, but 3 weeks ago when barnes was just getting ripped apart, jay bilas and dave telep kept saying that the real harrison barnes is better than that and that he would be making a lot of people eat crow soon enough. i didn't even consider the 1st team all american thing, that was ridiculous to begin with.


----------



## Nimreitz

Jordan Taylor.


That is all.


----------



## HB

Lol right when I was about to say Harrison Barnes. But great win though, someone was bound to beat OSU. College basketball is finally getting interesting.


----------



## Rather Unique

Nimreitz said:


> Jordan Taylor.
> 
> 
> That is all.


Dude went absolutely bananas on those pull up 3s. Don't get it twisted tho, you guys needed everyone of those..


----------



## Nimreitz

Reminded me of Deron Williams against Arizona.


----------



## HB

Hi guys


----------



## Rather Unique

:laugh: HB, that's more like it...only took him 24 games to drive to the bucket.


----------



## HB

18 of his points came off jumpers or something like that. Why drive?


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> 18 of his points came off jumpers or something like that. Why drive?


because eventually no one is gonna fall for the jab step, step back J if players know he doesn't drive. The combination of both is what makes PTPers (yes Dickie V). C'mon HB, you know basketball.


----------



## Nimreitz

Jump shots are not consistent. Layups go in at a very high percentage and driving also gets your teammates into space. Come on bro.


----------



## HB

Just trying to be slick but we can only hope he drives more right?


----------



## Rather Unique

No doubt, the good sign is it's clear he's becoming more comfortable and confident out there. The first 15 games or so it just seemed like the speed of the college game hit him like a brick.


----------



## Bubbles

Nimreitz said:


> Jordan Taylor.
> 
> 
> That is all.


Easily our best player right now.


----------



## bball2223

That was a big time dunk from Harrison. He is really starting to come around. I hope Henson and Barnes stick around for next year, we could be really dangerous.


----------



## Nimreitz

So yes, Wisconsin plays at a slow pace, but we're actually a team that can come back from big deficits, although you'd never know it by some halftime comments like "if Wisconsin gets down by 6 points they're in trouble". This is NOT a typical slow team built on defense, we play slow, but we're the #1 offense in the country and shoot a billion 3's. It really just takes us stringing together a couple of stops and the shots to start falling and we can come back from 15 down in like 3 minutes like we did today.


----------



## HB

Just checked the McDonald's All American Roster. Wisconsin has none. Gotta give Bo credit for being able to win without them.


----------



## Rather Unique

Nimreitz said:


> So yes, Wisconsin plays at a slow pace, but we're actually a team that can come back from big deficits, although you'd never know it by some halftime comments like "if Wisconsin gets down by 6 points they're in trouble". This is NOT a typical slow team built on defense, we play slow, but we're the #1 offense in the country and shoot a billion 3's. It really just takes us stringing together a couple of stops and the shots to start falling and we can come back from 15 down in like 3 minutes like we did today.


Yeah this years Badgers score much better and defend worse (although still good enough) than last yr. Reminds me of the way PITT has been in the past few years, top 5 in O mid 20s on D, play at a slower pace..etc. 

That said, although that squad has good shooters from behind the arc, it's hard to expect the kind of 3 point barrage they put on today to happen on the regular. JT especially. So i still think with the slow pace they shouldn't make it a habit or anything.


----------



## apelman42

That was a lot of fun to be at.


----------



## Nimreitz

Rather Unique said:


> Yeah this years Badgers score much better and defend worse (although still good enough) than last yr. Reminds me of the way PITT has been in the past few years, top 5 in O mid 20s on D, play at a slower pace..etc.
> 
> That said, although that squad has good shooters from behind the arc, it's hard to expect the kind of 3 point barrage they put on today to happen on the regular. JT especially. So i still think with the slow pace they shouldn't make it a habit or anything.


As far as our point distribution goes, we score 35.8% of our points from three pointers, which is #21 in the country. The only major conference teams above us are Michigan, Northwestern, and BC. If the shots fall (and with Taylor, Leuer, and Nankivil they can occasionally be automatic), Wisconsin can put up ridiculous points. Pomeroy said that 3 of the 5 highest scoring performances by a team this year were by Wisconsin with a comical 1.56 points per possession against poor Northwestern on their home floor. We also hung 1.52 on Sparty last week.

The shooting itself wasn't remarkable, it was more that it all happened at once. If they had spread it across the entire game it would have seemed pretty normal. 12/24 is really good, but it's not lights-out insane.


----------



## Drewbs

bball2223 said:


> That was a big time dunk from Harrison. He is really starting to come around. I hope Henson and Barnes stick around for next year, we could be really dangerous.


If no one leaves early or transfers, then we only lose Knox, who will be replaced by James McAdoo. And then we also add a shooter in PJ Hairston. 

I would not be shocked to see Henson and Barnes return, I think they're going to surprise even themselves with how good they can be this year. If they come back, we are the favorites next year like in 2008 (just hopefully without the choke job).


----------



## Nimreitz

Demitri McCamey: 4 points on 1/10 shooting in 34 minutes at home vs. Purdue today. That's a pretty big game for a struggling Illini team. Way to represent Mac, you're clearly one of the top PGs in the country and a surefire 1st round pick.


----------



## Nimreitz

BTW, Poor Sullinger happened to get "spit on" both before AND after the game IN THE FACE(!!!!) by Wisconsin fans. Well, see if you can tell me exactly when a student who was rushing the court had any opportunity to do that:






Sullinger goes from the post to the scorers table without getting near a fan

Okay Nim, but what about on his way back to the tunnel?

Glad you asked.






Looks like the whole path is roped off from the Buckeye Bench to the tunnel and no student pays any attention to OSU players at all, particularly #0.

We also don't see Sully react to being hit with SPIT IN HIS FACE at any time. First thing I'd do is use a towel to wipe it off... he doesn't wipe his face off once in either video. Hmmmmm.

Thanks for dragging our fans through the mud though, I really appreciate that you couldn't handle your first collegiate loss without doing that.


----------



## apelman42

Lol, nice work Nim.


----------



## Nimreitz

BTW, this is the year Bo Ryan takes National Coach of the Year right? Or is someone just going to cop out and give it to Thad Matta or Coach K (because those teams are so difficult to coach)?

Keno Davis in 2008... you have got to be ****ing kidding me. Bo went 16-2 in the Big Ten after losing Alando Tucker. Davis: 15-3 in the MVC.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Nimreitz said:


> BTW, this is the year Bo Ryan takes National Coach of the Year right? Or is someone just going to cop out and give it to Thad Matta or Coach K (because those teams are so difficult to coach)?


Ryan's a strong contender, but not sure what separates him to make him the favourite, especially since Wisconsin has likely had better seeded teams in the past. Not saying that is the fair way to look at it, but you know it is definetely a reason used by voters.

What about Jamie Dixon, Steve Fischer, or dare I suggest after last year's coaching disaster... Rick Barnes. Texas has been kicking ass with a mix of youth and experience.


----------



## Nimreitz

Oh my god, the difference in talent between Wisconsin and Texas is so vast it's almost a joke to say they play at the same level of college basketball. Bo's curse seems to be that he's such a great coach he doesn't have any REALLY low seasons, which means his HIGH seasons (2008 in particular) just don't seem to be that great even when they very clearly are.

This team right now, basically has Jordan Taylor (backup for much of last year), Jon Leuer, and Keaton Nankivil and then a bunch of mid major players... and they're nationally a Top 10 team playing in the Big Ten (don't have the gift of stringing together 10 wins and climbing that high without playing the one other good team in the conference). Hell, even Nankivil is the kind of guy you expect every good mid-major to have. Josh Gasser? It's not hyperbole to say that ANY major conference school could have had that kid if they wanted him, and he's starting here as a true freshman. Who's the other starter? Bruisewicz or Jarmusz? I mean come on!

I would accept Jamie Dixon. That is the only alternative I would accept.

Steve Fischer... come on, this is such bull. Why should we even consider a coach at a mid-major when there is a coach with an almost identical record in the Big East and probably with similar players. Good job, sure, but you're no Jamie Dixon.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Nimreitz said:


> Oh my god, the difference in talent between Wisconsin and Texas is so vast it's almost a joke to say they play at the same level of college basketball. Bo's curse seems to be that he's such a great coach he doesn't have any REALLY low seasons, which means his HIGH seasons (2008 in particular) just don't seem to be that great even when they very clearly are.
> 
> This team right now, basically has Jordan Taylor (backup for much of last year), Jon Leuer, and Keaton Nankivil and then a bunch of mid major players... and they're nationally a Top 10 team playing in the Big Ten (don't have the gift of stringing together 10 wins and climbing that high without playing the one other good team in the conference). Hell, even Nankivil is the kind of guy you expect every good mid-major to have. Josh Gasser? It's not hyperbole to say that ANY major conference school could have had that kid if they wanted him, and he's starting here as a true freshman. Who's the other starter? Bruisewicz or Jarmusz? I mean come on!
> 
> I would accept Jamie Dixon. That is the only alternative I would accept.
> 
> Steve Fischer... come on, this is such bull. Why should we even consider a coach at a mid-major when there is a coach with an almost identical record in the Big East and probably with similar players. Good job, sure, but you're no Jamie Dixon.


I don't disagree with your sentiments. But its not about who we think should be COY, but who the media will pick.

Your right though, Ryan's sustained success works against him.


----------



## HB

I wont be surprised if Roy Williams calls it quits soon. The man doesn't look healthy.


----------



## Nimreitz

Let's hope he does it before Tokoto and Koening enroll at the school.


----------



## croco

UNC and BC are in the Big 10 now? 

For a 17-9 team, St. John's has some mighty impressive wins. If they get in, that is a team no high seed wants to see early.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'd think the Johnnies have to be a 6, because 7-10 would just be cruel for a 1 or 2 seed.


----------



## zagsfan20

Its looking good for my Zags to get an at-large bid.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

croco said:


> For a 17-9 team, St. John's has some mighty impressive wins. If they get in, that is a team no high seed wants to see early.


There is no "if" they get in. 

They are a complete lock to get in even if they lose out- right now they are a five or six seed = that could fall, but could also rise after the Big East Tournament ... at MSG. 

As Syracuse has struggled its hard to remember the team that went into MSG and blew them out in early January.


----------



## croco

38 points for E'Twaun Moore today as the Buckeyes go down again. Going to be tough to deny Purdue during the B10 tournament in Indianapolis. Still, it's hard not to associate the "what if" with Purdue's season seeing how good they are even without Hummel.


----------



## HB

Yeah St. John's is in.

As for Purdue, sad that they lost Hummel so early, would have been a very special year for them. Maybe a final four berth perhaps. 

Looks like Izzo is going through our painful season this year.


----------



## Rather Unique

zagsfan20 said:


> Its looking good for my Zags to get an at-large bid.


You can thank that bubble that's softer than Kim Kardashian's ass for that..


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I am not one to usually complain about refs but in this Cuse Nova game the refs have been a ****ing disgrace.

On one possession, even ESPN quesitoned two travels not called and one bad bailout call within about four seconds.

Disgraceful


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Wow these refs have no clue about travels going either way. Syracuse got away with a few too.


----------



## bball2223

Nimreitz said:


> Roy is chasing some sort of recruiting dragon, when he needs to tone it down and coach up the guys who are actually on the team. His disturbing obsession with 16 year olds is the biggest problem with the program.


LOL


----------

